# Need help for Canada Visa as I am applying by myself



## suyog (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I am tensed bcz i have already lost many years in filing visa through consultancy.
Y-axis is the bad consultant I ever had experienced before for filing PR Visa for Australia.Ater doing ACS and giving IELTS,they didn't correspond properly and I have Lost 1.25 lacs
Again Wisdom jobs consultant I approached for processing job visa in Dubai.But that too was a dump consultant.
Again other consultant for filing H1 B we lost 4000 USD.

I am fed up of all these now,dont want to rely any more on such dumb consultants who are always running after money.
And now I think that instead of spending/wasting money on consultants, I would rather prefer applying visa by myself.
I am here to expect that you guys will guide me to process Pr-visa/non sponsered visa for canada.Damn I need your help.How shall I start????

I have pursued my Engineering degree in Electronics and telecom.Pursued masters in Mba-It. Had 6 years of Experience as a SQL-Dba.Currently working in renowned (top ten) companies in India

Thanks


----------



## suyog (Sep 24, 2014)

Is it that my ACS of Australia can be used for Canada process bcz just now i saw in one forum that it can be used??


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

suyog said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am tensed bcz i have already lost many years in filing visa through consultancy.
> Y-axis is the bad consultant I ever had experienced before for filing PR Visa for Australia.Ater doing ACS and giving IELTS,they didn't correspond properly and I have Lost 1.25 lacs
> Again Wisdom jobs consultant I approached for processing job visa in Dubai.But that too was a dump consultant.
> ...


Hi Suyog,

For Can PR process, first you need to assess your education like you done with ACS. There are some multiple organizations who do educational credential assessment, but the best is WES, wes.org. it is fast, it will take only 20 days.

Once you are ready with your IELTS and ECA report, then you can apply for Canada PR. You have to download and fill all the forms and attach all your papers and then courier it to CIC. But here the problem is, software occuapations are getting filled fast. They have opened 1000 caps for each occupation. For more info,

check this link: Applications we will accept – Federal skilled workers

Your occupation code is 2172, it is not so hot. I can see that only 54 seats are filled so far. You can go for this. Dont wait.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

suyog said:


> Is it that my ACS of Australia can be used for Canada process bcz just now i saw in one forum that it can be used??


Nopes. No relation at all between the two.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

suyog said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am tensed bcz i have already lost many years in filing visa through consultancy.
> Y-axis is the bad consultant I ever had experienced before for filing PR Visa for Australia.Ater doing ACS and giving IELTS,they didn't correspond properly and I have Lost 1.25 lacs
> Again Wisdom jobs consultant I approached for processing job visa in Dubai.But that too was a dump consultant.
> ...


I believe it is a good decision taken by you. The process is simple and thousands of applicants are doing it themselves with the help of forums such as this.

Best of luck!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

suyog said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am tensed bcz i have already lost many years in filing visa through consultancy.
> Y-axis is the bad consultant I ever had experienced before for filing PR Visa for Australia.Ater doing ACS and giving IELTS,they didn't correspond properly and I have Lost 1.25 lacs
> Again Wisdom jobs consultant I approached for processing job visa in Dubai.But that too was a dump consultant.
> ...



Have you bothered to check the GoC website?





> I have pursued my Engineering degree in Electronics and telecom.Pursued masters in Mba-It. Had 6 years of Experience as a SQL-Dba.Currently working in renowned (top ten) companies in India
> 
> Thanks



There is no guarantee that your education will be recognized here in Canada.


----------



## sakish02 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks Suyog for opening this thread, I'm also going to apply on my own using this experts guidance. 

I found while apply for WES having 2 type of evaluation, Please suggest which would be fine for PR immigration purpose. Also while register it shows FSWP have different category could you please confirm on which module have to register for applying PR. Also is this transcript will used for Express Entry ? Please advise.

WES ICAP: WES ICAP (evaluation + verified transcripts) will be sent only to recognized educational institutions and licensing bodies. All other recipients will receive only the evaluation report.

WES Basic: Only evaluation reports will be sent to all recipients (does not include transcripts).


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

WES Basic should do.


----------



## suyog (Sep 24, 2014)

*Need help for CAN PR*



sssagi said:


> I believe it is a good decision taken by you. The process is simple and thousands of applicants are doing it themselves with the help of forums such as this.
> 
> Best of luck!




Thanks buddy.


----------



## suyog (Sep 24, 2014)

*Need help for CAN PR*

Thanks Anishkumar for your quick response..thanks a ton buddy..


----------



## suyog (Sep 24, 2014)

*Need help for CAN PR*



sakish02 said:


> Thanks Suyog for opening this thread, I'm also going to apply on my own using this experts guidance.
> 
> I found while apply for WES having 2 type of evaluation, Please suggest which would be fine for PR immigration purpose. Also while register it shows FSWP have different category could you please confirm on which module have to register for applying PR. Also is this transcript will used for Express Entry ? Please advise.
> 
> ...


Hi Sakish,
Ya even I am doubtful..what to choose?

But amongst two,WES-ICAP I find it much better for not stucking at any point of evaluation, its cost is bit high..


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi
I am a software test engineer...where I can check my occupation is avail in Canada....anyone help me...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

krish82 said:


> Hi
> I am a software test engineer...where I can check my occupation is avail in Canada....anyone help me...



You work with computers but cannot successfully use Google?

And what do you even mean by check that your occupation is available?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi
> I am a software test engineer...where I can check my occupation is avail in Canada....anyone help me...


Specific eligibility criteria – Federal skilled workers


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

colchar said:


> You work with computers but cannot successfully use Google?
> 
> And what do you even mean by check that your occupation is available?


Hi,
Sorry for the misconception I know to Google...but I seen other country occupation list they are all specified my occupation with unique code but in Canada they given as software engineer. .that's why I was having a doubt like am checking the correct one or not...Thanks for the replay. ....


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Sorry for the misconception I know to Google...but I seen other country occupation list they are all specified my occupation with unique code but in Canada they given as software engineer. .that's why I was having a doubt like am checking the correct one or not...Thanks for the replay. ....


you can apply under the code 2174, software engineer...but it is tool late to apply it seems almost 700 caps are filled out of 1000


----------



## laxtar (Oct 1, 2014)

Suyog, Thanks for starting this thread. Others, thanks for providing valuable information.

I have a question, probably a dumb question - PR is kind of permit for residency and work in Canada, how about getting/applying for actual job position? I mean, for a person who is applying Canada PR from outside of Canada (say UK or US), when should that person apply for/start looking for job in Canada and how? If someone can please throw some clarifying light on this topic, that would be so great.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## laxtar (Oct 1, 2014)

suyog said:


> Hi Sakish,
> Ya even I am doubtful..what to choose?
> 
> But amongst two,WES-ICAP I find it much better for not stucking at any point of evaluation, its cost is bit high..


Suyog/Sakish, were you able to apply for ECA? Looks like we'll have to request "_photocopies of original mark sheets attested and dated by the Controller of Examinations or Registrar’s Office_" from University directly in a "_sealed envelop_". That could be a tedious task and may take some time to get from an Indian university . Wanted to know your experience.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

krish82 said:


> but I seen other country occupation list they are all specified my occupation with unique code but in Canada they given as software engineer. .that's why I was having a doubt like am checking the correct one or not...Thanks for the replay. ....



Another country's occupation list is completely irrelevant for Canada so why would you even consider it?


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello expats,
I am new here. Need your expert advice. I would like to apply with 2281 which is Computer network technicians. Currently its showing 229 applicants in the list. Will it be good to go with this? Thnx in advance.


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

adnanvb said:


> Hello expats,
> I am new here. Need your expert advice. I would like to apply with 2281 which is Computer network technicians. Currently its showing 229 applicants in the list. Will it be good to go with this? Thnx in advance.


Ya..u can go for it now, but should be fast...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

adnanvb said:


> Hello expats,
> I am new here. Need your expert advice. I would like to apply with 2281 which is Computer network technicians. Currently its showing 229 applicants in the list. Will it be good to go with this? Thnx in advance.


Please do not post the same question in multiple threads... either start your own thread or ask in an existing thread.

Multiple posts of the same question will be deleted.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Please do not post the same question in multiple threads... either start your own thread or ask in an existing thread.
> 
> Multiple posts of the same question will be deleted.


Extremely sorry for that. From next time I will keep it in my mind. Sorry once again.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> Ya..u can go for it now, but should be fast...


Thanks a lot Anishkumar.


----------

